# (newbie) Vertical smoker (WSM) VS offset smoker



## captn clutch (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello, I'm Gunner. I am looking to buy my first real smoker in the next week or two (previously just smoked with indirect heat via fire in the back and food in the front of a large charcoal grill) and I am looking for advice on what type of smoker to buy. I introduced myself in roll call and someone mentioned the Webber smokey mountain. Before looking into that I had been considering offset smokers that I saw on Amazon. I mostly smoke ribs and salmon, and would like to do a pork shoulder at some point. My concern with the indirect smoker is the variation in heat from the end closest to the fire box, and the far end. My concern with the WSM 18" is potentially needing to cut my ribs in half to make them fit.(in Amazon comments people were recommending the 22" to avoid this but I dont want to spend that much and I wouldn't use all of the space on both racks in the 22").  In the 1-$300 range would I be better off with the WSM or an offset smoker? Thanks!


----------



## lancep (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Gunner! In the $300 range the wsm is one the best smokers out there. I used one for five years for just about everything but a whole hog. Are you want to use charcoal or wood splits?


----------



## captn clutch (Apr 28, 2017)

Honestly I'm open to as much advice as I can get. I want the best flavor. Currently I use briquettes for heat, and throw water soaked hickory wood chunks on top of them for smoke.


----------



## lancep (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok, so with the wsm you get a top notch charcoal smoker. Once you have a few smokes under your belt with it it's pretty much set and forget. On a side note, don't worry about soaking chips just throw them on. Chunks however will last longer. Now if you want to burn logs and tend the fire and all that jazz (nothing wrong with that) then an offset is the way you want to go because the wsm doesn't have the airflow to support an all wood fire. My 2 cents, however, is that a $300 wsm is a much higher quality smoker than most $300 offsets


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2017)

For ease of use, the WSM cannot be beat.  Although I have my 22.5" set up with a blower so it is like setting an oven, even without the blower you can leave it unattended for hours and hours.  BTW, it is just my wife and me, but I often am asked to cook for folks. 

An hour and a half ago I finished a 21.5 hr smoke of a 10 lb pork butt for a party tomorrow.  I put the butt on last night at 5:25 PM.  The smoker ran basically unattended until 6:30 AM this morning when I inserted the meat probe in the pork butt.  I slept as well as any 62 year old.  Except for increasing the temp in the smoker a couple of times today, I just let it do its thing.  Even ran 4 hours of errands this morning. 

Offset requires constant monitoring, a lot like a charcoal grill used for a smoker.  The WSM, just the opposite.  When I got the WSM my wife said, "Thanks for giving me our weekends back."  We'll put on the meat, go shopping, movies, visiting friends, etc, then get home when the meat is ready. 

If you get the WSM, you will be glad you did.


----------



## captn clutch (Apr 28, 2017)

I really like the hickory taste, could I use my current fire building method (hickory chunks on top of briquettes) successfully in a WSM? Or would it mess with the temperature too much? Using a WSM would I be better off just switching to lump charcoal? Thanks a lot for the replies by the way. Trying to make as informed of a decision as I can on this purchase.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2017)

I generally use briquettes, but like to use lump on hot n fast, or baking (see my pizza thread). 

I dry smoke in my WSM (no water in the water pan).  I'll put down a layer of briquettes in the fire ring, 5 - 6 chunks of whatever wood I'm using, mostly hickory, another layer of briquettes, more wood, another layer of briquettes, then just a few pieces of wood.  Then I'll dump hot charcoal in the middle of the basket on top of the pile of cold charcoal.  I kind of even out the dump in the center.  Low n slow, I use 1/4 chimney of hot briquettes, 250-275F 1/2 chimney, 300F+ 3/4 to a full chimney.  If I'm baking (making pizzas), I'll skip the hickory and switch to lump only. 

I also reuse the briquettes.  Knock the ash off the ones in the smoker, clean out the bottom, then add more charcoal and wood.  The current formula for Kingsford Original is ASH HEAVY, so more cleanout is required.  Below are a few pics.  I could add so many more.

Brisket













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 31, 2017






Brisket smoke ring













003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 31, 2017






Spare ribs













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 11, 2017






Tri tip













Sunday smoke (2b).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 28, 2016






Pizza













012 - WSM Gourmet Pizza.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 21, 2017






Calzone













010 - WSM Calzone 01.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 21, 2017






Veggies













004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016






Meatballs













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 2, 2015






Buckboard Bacon













014.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015






More buckboard bacon













013.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015






18.3 lb Turkey













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 23, 2016






Baked Taters













Smoked Bakers.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 20, 2014






Chicken parts













Sunday smoke (6).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 10, 2014






Almonds













G.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 12, 2014






Pork butt/shoulder













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 24, 2014






Whole chickens













Double Beer Can Chicken (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## captn clutch (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks good! I think I'll give the 18" a go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lancep (Apr 28, 2017)

That is a great choice that you won't regret. There is a reason why folks love these little things. I smoked the heck out of mine year round for five years. When I moved last year and got new smoker, I gave to my old neighbor and he's been tearing it up with some great grub. Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2017)

There is no comparison a WSM is the better choice.

I just mix in wood chunks with the charcoal & you will get nice smoke for hours without fooling with it.

I got 23 hours out of one load of charcoal & wood in my WSM 22.5.

Al


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a friend who cooks pork butts in a WSM 22.5.  He uses the BBQGuru to maintain temp.  He gets the hardwood fire going, adds about 20 lbs. of charcoal and a bunch of hardwood chunks, sets the Guru and goes to bed.  10 -12 hours later, it's perfectly cooked and ready for lunch.  It's some of the best pulled pork BBQ I've tasted.  Can't beat that.

That said, an offset wood burner can be fitted with a Guru and everything I've read says to fill the firebox with wood, set the temp, and get a good night's sleep.  But it adds about $250 to the cost of the smoker.

I haven't tried either, so what do I know.  With practice, either will produce great smoked meat. I don't think you can go wrong with either type.


----------



## b-one (Apr 29, 2017)

I have an 18 and only trim a few bones off my racks.I like to wrap those in bacon add more rub and eat them as snacks there always done when the bacon is done. I want to move up to the 22 to use my rotisserie on it but the 18 is a great smoker once you get a little practice.













IMG_0318.JPG



__ b-one
__ Oct 30, 2016


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 30, 2017)

Bacon wrapped ribs?  Oh my goodness...

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## captn clutch (May 4, 2017)

Hello again, I just got notified by Amazon that my smoker arrived while I'm at work, I bought the WSM 18". Its going to be hard to not just call out of work tomorrow and cook all weekend xD if I could ask one more favor, how much coal and hickory wood chunks do I need approximately for about an 8 hour cook with this size of smoker? I want to do some ribs, chicken, and salmon for smoked salmon dip if all of that will fit. Might use the bacon wrapped ribs idea for any extras! That looks awesome.


----------



## noboundaries (May 4, 2017)

A full load of Kingsford Blue Bag will last roughly 16-20 hours in my 22 5". Go to HD and pick up a double bag for $20 and a big bag of wood for the same price.  The wood will last a pretty long time.  

I go through 40-60 lbs of charcoal a month grilling and smoking. Just be sure to close all your vents when you're done.  Next time, knock the ash off and reuse the used charcoal.

Only buy one double bag of charcoal because HD will put them on sale for half price the week of Memorial Weekend.  That's when you stock up.


----------



## captn clutch (May 4, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the tip on the sale!


----------



## kam59 (May 4, 2017)

We have both the 18.5" and the 22.5" WSM I cannot tell you the last time the little one was used. I do prefer my offsets while my wife loves to cook on the Webers.


----------



## doughboyb (May 4, 2017)

I use lump in my 18" wsm. Just fill the ring up and it will be plenty for 8+ hours. Shut her down and re-use the charcoal next time. Also, I've done plenty of baby backs, and spares and never have had to trim or cut in half. Just use a rib rack and fold in half, or kabaab skewers work just as well. Roll them up and smoke them on their side.. once they shrink up u can lay them flat.


----------

